# Remy is 9 months old



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Well that 9 months flew by  and my tiny little puppy is all grown up. I've been all nostalgic and dug out some pictures of Remy growing up with big sister Flo...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous girls Mandy!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are both absolutely gorgeous and the pics are just fab!! xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fab pics Mandy, I love your gorgeous girlies


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Both gorgeous girls and really lovely photos! I can't believe how fast those nine months have gone!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Simply scrummy!!! And lovely clear photos. I'm sure you must be so glad you got a second one.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!! I miss seeing regular updates...will have to check your blog more often.....love your girls! is Remy bigger than Flo now?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg fab pics. Tilly is also 9months old today. Can't get over how fast the grow up. 
Might need to start thinking of poo no 2 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Lovely pics,love the one on the lounger xx


----------



## Orchid (May 24, 2012)

Just so gorgeous. I love their coat colours.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Mandy .. ahh lovely Remy update .. great to see your girls  I was thinking about you today  thinking about the days when I first joined lol .... xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Mandy, what lovely photos, your girls look so lovely together. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely photos and I've always loved the 6th one with them curled up together on the floor. Remy was such a pretty puppy and has grown, like Flo, into a gorgeous girl. I really enjoy your blog too!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful photographs, what lovely girls you have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

They look inseparable! Gorgeous girlies xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Beautiful! Both gorgeous girls and really lovely photos! I can't believe how fast those nine months have gone!


That 9 months just whizzed by and I'm getting puppy broody so thankfully I have a friend popping round tomorrow with a little 9 week old cockapoo for hugs 



Mogdog said:


> Simply scrummy!!! And lovely clear photos. I'm sure you must be so glad you got a second one.


Two 'poos is brilliant and I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone waivering - mine are great friends.



lady amanda said:


> GORGEOUS!!! I miss seeing regular updates...will have to check your blog more often.....love your girls! is Remy bigger than Flo now?


The blog is great fun and I enjoy looking back over all the photos and movies. Any news on a second one for you??



Jeanie said:


> Omg fab pics. Tilly is also 9months old today. Can't get over how fast the grow up. Might need to start thinking of poo no 2 😄 Jeanie x


Yep to a second one, you best start looking now.



Janev1000 said:


> Lovely photos and I've always loved the 6th one with them curled up together on the floor. Remy was such a pretty puppy and has grown, like Flo, into a gorgeous girl. I really enjoy your blog too!


I'm pleased you like the blog. I really enjoy doing it and get about 30 visits a day 



flounder_1 said:


> They look inseparable! Gorgeous girlies xxx


They get on really well. I think the age gap of 2 years was just right for my two.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

They are both stunning, lovely photos! xxxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandy will you please not do this, you know how hard I had to resist getting a baby sister for Iz poo! They are just so adorable, I love the pictures you are a superb photographer. So now are you thinking of a third? Xx


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

Wonderful photos, they're both gorgeous poos.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Mandy will you please not do this, you know how hard I had to resist getting a baby sister for Iz poo! They are just so adorable, I love the pictures you are a superb photographer. So now are you thinking of a third? Xx


Cara - are you still waivering. Izzy is now the perfect age . Remy's big sister is due a litter for F2's soon


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

Your two girls are gorgeous, Remy looks just like my Bailey did in her younger pics


----------

